# Mohican Shower



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Can anyone help please? Which way up is your shower mixer tap plumbed in? Mine is with the shower hose coming out of the top! the reason I ask this is I am having problems with the mixer tap, the temperature is Either Scalding hot or cold ,Nothing in-between. On a recent visit to Brownhills, i noticed on another Mohican that the mixer tap was plumbed in the other way round to mine! " 2006 Mohican by the way",your comments would be greatly appreciated! :roll:


----------

